# αμ' έπος αμ' έργον



## nickel (Apr 20, 2012)

Μια και το θυμήθηκα σε άλλο νήμα...

Σύμφωνα και με το ΛΝΕΓ, η έκφραση προέρχεται από την Ιστορία του Ηρόδοτου και ειδικότερα το 3ο βιβλίο (τη Θάλεια), όπου γράφει (3:135):
Ταῦτα εἶπε καὶ ἅμα ἔπος τε καὶ ἔργον ἐποίεε
το οποίο ο Μακόλεϊ μεταφράζει: 
Thus he said, and he *proceeded to do the deed as he spoke the word*.
Ο Rawlinson:
Darius, having so spoke, put no long distance between the word and the deed.

Όμως στις πιο σύγχρονες μεταφράσεις βρίσκουμε και τον γνωστό ιδιωματισμό:
*It was no sooner said than done.*

Στον Κοραή βρίσκω κι άλλη μια απόδοση (μετά από το _no sooner said than done_):
*suit the action to the word*: _Καλό είναι τα πράγματα να γίνονται χωρίς καθυστέρηση, αν αποφασιστούν. Αμ' έπος, αμ' έργον. = It's good when things are done without delay, when decided upon. Suit the action to the word._

Αντίστροφα δεν βολεύει:
*suit the action to the word* carry out one’s stated intentions: _he backed away, fearing she might suit the action to the word_
Εδώ: ...μήπως/ότι θα πραγματοποιήσει την απειλή της,


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 20, 2012)

Δεν υπάρχει και το ακόμη πιο απλό _so said, so done_;


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2012)

Να σου πω ότι δεν το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ; Ίσως επειδή το θεωρώ λόγιο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 20, 2012)

Είδες άμα μαθαίνεις αγγλικά από Γερμανό φιλόλογο; :)

Παρεμπ, για το ακριβές αντίστοιχο _gesagt, getan_ το dict.cc δίνει βέβαια το: _No sooner said than done!_ και ως ιδιωματικό το σαιξπηρικό _A word and a blow_ του Μερκούτιου (που δεν το ήξερα).


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 20, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μια και το θυμήθηκα σε άλλο νήμα...
> 
> Σύμφωνα και με το ΛΝΕΓ, η έκφραση προέρχεται από την Ιστορία του Ηρόδοτου και ειδικότερα το 3ο βιβλίο (τη Θάλεια), όπου γράφει (3:135):
> Ταῦτα εἶπε καὶ ἅμα ἔπος τε καὶ ἔργον ἐποίεε



Σύμφωνα *με το ΓΕΣ*, η φράση απαντάται και στον Όμηρο: 

_*ΡΗΤΟ:* "ΑΜ' ΕΠΟΣ ΑΜ' ΕΡΓΟΝ" (Συγχρόνως με το λόγο και το έργο).
__Ηρόδοτος, Ομήρου *Ηλιάδα.
_
Συγκεκριμένα μπορεί να βρεθεί στον στίχο 234 της 15ης ραψωδίας, ως εξής: 
κεῖθεν δ᾽ αὐτὸς ἐγὼ φράσομαι ἔργον τε ἔπος τε
Δεν είναι η ίδια ακριβώς διατύπωση, τέλος πάντων κάποιες αποδόσεις: 

ως πέρα στον Ελλήσποντον να πέσουν στα καράβια.
_*Κι ύστερα θα φροντίσω εγώ με λόγον και με έργον*_
ανάσασιν των Δαναών να δώσω απ’ τον αγώνα.». 
(*Πολυλάς*)

οι Αργίτες δίπλα στον Ελλήσποντο και στα καράβια φτάσουν.
_*Μετά με λόγο και με πράξη μου μονάχος θα φροντίσω,*_
το πώς οι Αργίτες απ᾿ τα πάθη τους θα ξανασάνουν πάλε.»
(*Καζαντζάκης*)

» τρεχάτοι ως στον Ελλήσποντο να φτάσουν κι' ως στα πλοία.
» _*Δική μου απέκει 'ναι δουλιά το τί θα πω ή θα κάνω,*_
» ξανά οι Αργίτες για να δουν απ' τον αγώνα ανάσα.» 
(*Πάλλης*)

Choose your poison


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 20, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Σύμφωνα *με το ΓΕΣ*, η φράση απαντάται και στον Όμηρο:
> 
> _*ΡΗΤΟ:* "ΑΜ' ΕΠΟΣ ΑΜ' ΕΡΓΟΝ" (Συγχρόνως με το λόγο και το έργο).
> __Ηρόδοτος, Ομήρου *Ηλιάδα.
> _


Για τέτοιες ανορθογραφίες σε έναν επίσημο ιστότοπο δεν αρκεί το αστεράκι του αδόκιμου/αμάρτυρου τύπου, δυστυχώς. :angry: Μόνο ένα τεράστιο [sic!!!]....


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 20, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Για τέτοιες ανορθογραφίες σε έναν επίσημο ιστότοπο δεν αρκεί το αστεράκι του αδόκιμου/αμάρτυρου τύπου, δυστυχώς. :angry: Μόνο ένα τεράστιο [sic!!!]....



Επειδή ήμουν σίγουρος για μια τέτοια δυσανάλογη αντίδραση  , τους έστειλα feedback να το διορθώσουν, βέβαια έρχεται Σ/Κ οπότε stay tuned για Δευτέρα, μην τα θέλουμε κι όλα δικά μας, αμ' έπος αμ' έργον


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 20, 2012)

Καλά έκανες, αλλά για σιγουριά κράτησα και την αποτύπωση της οθόνης... ;)


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 20, 2012)

Καλά έκανες βέβαια, αλλά τι θα αποδείξεις, ότι μια ακόμα δημόσια ιστοσελίδα έχει ορθογραφικά; Σιγά τη διαπίστωση που χρειάζεται μάλιστα και κλείσιμο ματιού 

ΥΓ Χώρια ότι το λάθος φαίνεται ήδη στο αρχικό κείμενο του παραπάνω μηνύματός μου, ποιος θα το αμφισβητούσε δηλαδή;


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> ... δίνει βέβαια το: _No sooner said than done!_ και ως ιδιωματικό το σαιξπηρικό _A word and a blow_ του Μερκούτιου (που δεν το ήξερα).


Αυτό θέλει ένα νηματάκι από μόνο του, για τις διάφορες αποχρώσεις που παίρνει. Μπορείς να πεις ότι πια σημαίνει να συνοδεύεις τα λόγια σου με πράξεις, αλλά παλιότερα η πράξη ήταν... ράβδος (δες αυτό του Thomas Henry Huxley). Στη μετάφραση του Ρώτα ο Μερκούτιος λέει:
«Μόνο μια λέξη μ' έναν από μας; Ζευγάρωσ' την με κάτι: κάν' την μια λέξη και μια παίξη».

Η «παίξη» δεν είναι 100% του Ρώτα. Έχω κι άλλο εύρημα :) (το κείμενο, όπως το βρήκα, με πολλά sic):

Σύμφωνα με το β.δ. χξς'/1929 «Περί προστασίας παραδοσιακών παιγνίων εν τη υπαίθρω», σε πόλεις και κωμοπόλεις πλην της πρωτευούσης *απαγορεύεται η παίξις παραδοσιακών παιγνίων* εν ανοικτώ χώρο (ιδία: βαρβούτιον, τάβλι, ντάμα, ξερή), ειμή υπό την εποπτεία καταστηματάρχου ζυθεστιατορίου ή καφενείου εφοδιασθέντος μεθ' ειδικής αδείας. Ο εν λόγω καταστηματάρχης πάντως, οφείλει να υποδεικνύει εις τους αθλητάς όπως ενδιατρίψωσι εντός του καταστήματός τους, διαφορετικά τιμωρείται ως συμμέτοχος εις παραποίησιν παραδοσιακού παιγνίου. Ο αυτουργός τοιαύτης παραποιήσεως τιμωρείται με κράτησιν».
http://law-reviews.blogspot.com/2007/06/t-be-aware.html


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 21, 2012)

Στην παλαιική μετάφραση του Βικέλα, που υπάρχει στη Βικιθήκη, ο Μερκούτιος λέει:

Και μόνον δύο λόγια μ' ένα μας; Ζευγάρωσέ τα με τίποτε άλλο· δεν προτιμάς λόγια με σπαθιαίς;


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2012)

Αν κρίνω από το OED, που το έχει πρώτο παράδειγμα, ο Βικέλας είναι ακριβής και πρόκειται για πρόσκληση σε μονομαχία:

*a word and a blow*: a brief utterance of anger or defiance, followed immediately by the delivery of a blow, as *the beginning of a fight*; hence in reference to prompt or sudden action of any kind; sometimes used predicatively of a person.


----------



## Earion (Apr 24, 2012)

nickel said:


> βαρβούτιον, τάβλι, ντάμα, ξερή...



*βαρβούτιον* 

Ουάου :upz:


----------



## cougr (Apr 24, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αν κρίνω από το OED, που το έχει πρώτο παράδειγμα, ο Βικέλας είναι ακριβής και πρόκειται για πρόσκληση σε μονομαχία:
> 
> *a word and a blow*: a brief utterance of anger or defiance, followed immediately by the delivery of a blow, as *the beginning of a fight*; hence in reference to prompt or sudden action of any kind; sometimes used predicatively of a person.



Παρεμπ., χρησιμοποιείται και μεταφορικά με την σημασία της έντονης λογομαχίας.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 25, 2012)

Η φράση απαντάται και στον ύμνο προς τον Ερμή (που, λανθασμένα, αποδίδεται στον Όμηρο, όπως και οι άλλοι ύμνοι) και συγκεκριμένα στον 46ο στίχο: 



> ώς άμ' έπος τε καί έργον εμήδετο κύδιμος `Ερμής.



http://www.hellenicpantheon.gr/omiricA1.htm

εν τω άμα και το θάμα, που λέει και ο λαός!


----------



## LostVerse (May 1, 2012)

Μετά από δέκα σχεδόν μέρες, το λάθος παραμένει. Φαίνεται ότι είτε δεν ελέγχει κανείς τα εισερχόμενα, είτε για κάποιο λόγο δεν το θεωρούν αρκετά σημαντικό για να κάτσει να ασχοληθεί κάποιος. Κρίμα.


----------

